
U.S. Supreme Court rejects Apple appeal in patent fight with VirnetX - mehrshad
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-court-apple-virnetx-holdg/u-s-supreme-court-rejects-apple-appeal-in-patent-fight-with-virnetx-idUSKCN20I1OV
======
api
This is one of the more worrisome patent trolls. AFAIK it could apply to
WebRTC, anything P2P, perhaps also Wireguard and other modern VPNs, VoIP,
pretty much anything that makes a secure link on demand.

Anyone familiar with the current state of these patents?

